# Suture ruptured thrombosed hemorrhoid?



## AR2728 (Aug 3, 2011)

Op note attached--Is 46945 the correct CPT for the suture of Thrombosed hemorrhoid bleeder?  If so, would I bill 46221 in addition for the other hemorrhoid site?

_There was evidence of an arterial bleeder about a left lateral thrombosed hemorrhoid that had ruptured and decision was made to proceed with over sewing this bleeder as it was of an arterial etiology. Over sewing was successfully done controlling the bleeding. Decision was then made to apply internal bands above the dentate line above the sites of two areas of rather large internal hemorrhoids and this was done without consequence._


----------

